# "look"???



## 6was9 (Jan 28, 2004)

Is "LOOK" a proper name of someone or a place? Does anyone know where the name "LOOK" comes from or any story behind it? It took me two Look bikes to finally ask this question.

BTW aren't the two "O"s in "LOOK" look like two eyes that looks back at you and follow you around or is it just me? 

" L   K "


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

6was9 said:


> Is "LOOK" a proper name of someone or a place? Does anyone know where the name "LOOK" comes from or any story behind it? It took me two Look bikes to finally ask this question.
> 
> BTW aren't the two "O"s in "LOOK" look like two eyes that looks back at you and follow you around or is it just me?
> 
> " L   K "


LOOK means nothing. As much as the French hate us, they want to sell their products to us. LOOK started in the 70's and the name was picked because it sounded American. That's also the reason behind the TIME name. In the 70's, I guess they figured Newsweek and Saturday Evening Post weren't good names so they picked LOOK and TIME


----------

